# (OK) chocolate stud



## huntmaster labs (May 10, 2010)

*(OK) HR Contender Pwrstoke Patron*

chocolate HR Contender Pwrstroke Patron, grandson of FC AFC Barracuda Blue Call John 405 298 0002


----------

